
Phalcon 2.0.10 released - zhaoyi
https://blog.phalconphp.com/
======
gravypod
I've never heard of Phalcon. Does it serve any advantage over Larvel or other
PHP frameworks?

~~~
zhaoyi
Phalcon 2 released at 2015-04-17

quote:

After more than a year of development, we're extremely excited to announce the
release of Phalcon 2.0 (final).

Those that have been following the project closely, know that this has not
been a small feat.

We had to create a brand new language Zephir which allows developers to write
PHP extensions easily. We had to completely rewrite most of Phalcon 1.3.x,
offering the same functionality as before so as to ensure that upgrading will
be very easy. Zephir had to be adjusted and enhanced as we moved through the
rewrite, offering more functions and options to developers. Additional
features were implemented for 2.0, mostly thanks to our contributors! The
results are something that we are very proud of:

Phalcon 2.0, offering compatible functionality (and more) as before Zephir,
allowing developers to write their own extensions easily without the need to
know C.

